# Oberon ....new options



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey gang 

just a quick heads up from Becca from Oberon. She asked me to let you all know that ALL the K2 covers will now have 2 choices of color.. this should be in place by tomorrow.

  She also said if you pre ordered and want to change to a new color you can. Just drop them an email ASAP.  The color choices will be part of the tab when you order.

Also for some reason the "make larger" wording is gone (they updated the website) so she wanted me to tell you if you double click on the image of the K2 cover it will open up to see the entire cover.. if you have questions feel free to ask.. thanks!

oberondesign.com


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks Patrizia.. Looking forward to seeing the alternate colors.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks! Will they also give us this option for Kindle 1 covers?


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

TM

Not as far as I know.... they are a small family company and will continue to make the K1 covers but are concentrating the new colors in the K2 for now. HOWEVER keep checking they have been known to change things as they go... to keep customers happy


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Patrizia,
Will they be including velcro, thats what I am waiting for


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh goodness, my decision was hard enough with just one color option! lol


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Good info -- thanks.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I imagine the 2nd color for Roof of Heaven will be Saddle, so no change for me there. Now I just have to wonder what the 2nd color for River Garden will be? I am pretty hooked on the red, but oh the possibilities!!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

they can't make a decision on the velcro until they get a kindle in house.. hopefully tomorrow.. because the speakers are on the back they have to make a choice on it.. I know they would like to offer both options.. I too would like to see it on velcro


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

honestly she told me all of them but I can't remember everything she said I THINK she said the river garden might be in saddle as well


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

thank you, I think
Sylvia


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm waiting for the choice of velcro too.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

The new color choices are up now.  Most are a disappointment to me -- they didn't add anything I would want.  More navy though for the folks who had complained about having only one option.  And more taupe.  And a choice of 2 greens for many of the green patterns....just to make it more confusing. LOL

I was hoping for more in purple -- like maybe Three Graces but they added it in Navy.  Since I don't like blue, I'll pass on that.  

Well at least they didn't make my choice more complicated!!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

oh...I'm sitting here debating whether or not I should risk going to the Oberon site to look.


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> oh...I'm sitting here debating whether or not I should risk going to the Oberon site to look.


I know, me too. Be brave! You can be strong!!! I'm psyching myself up right now...


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

Excellent news!  Yet another reason to rate Oberon as one class outfit!


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

I shouldn't have gone to their site.  They have a purple Roof of Heaven for K1


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

If I preordered and I want the origional color they offered I do nothing and will get that, right? I ordered the celtic hounds, with the only option Wine, and that is what I still want.  So if I don't email it will stay that way?


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

red1 said:


> If I preordered and I want the origional color they offered I do nothing and will get that, right? I ordered the celtic hounds, with the only option Wine, and that is what I still want. So if I don't email it will stay that way?





red1 said:


> If I preordered and I want the origional color they offered I do nothing and will get that, right? I ordered the celtic hounds, with the only option Wine, and that is what I still want. So if I don't email it will stay that way?


I would imagine so...

If you really want to be certain you could e-mail them, they're really a nice bunch of people!


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I just checked them... they are also offering the choice for the Kindle 1 covers.


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

Thank God, Roof of Heaven in Saddle!


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

Does anyone know if the wine color is a deep maroon?  I originally ordered the celtic which was black for the K1 that I never got and now I see it comes in wine so I'm not sure what color I want to order now.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Oooh.. Creekbed Maple in green! Tree of Life in green.  Butterfly in navy.  Fairy in navy.  Raven in navy.

I still want Gingko, but those first two might be interesting...


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

It looks like they DO have the 2 color options for the K1 as well.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I like all the new options but I am still thrilled about my Roof of Heaven in purple. I wouldn't have picked a single different one.

L


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

I am going to have to get Raven in Navy, but I will wait until I get the purple Roof of Heaven and red River Garden I have already ordered. The navy Raven will be a nice birthday gift in a few months...lol.


----------



## Mitch G (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm keeping my Creekbed Maple order with the saddle color.  It looks like it will be so beautiful.  Hope it is!
Hoping they will be able to do the velcro.  I like the "floating" look best, but the corners would be fine too.  It's nice they are offering a choice of colors now, though.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi all - Perhaps this has already been said...but, it looks like they are also offering two colors in the k1 covers, as well.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Seamonkey said:


> Oooh.. Creekbed Maple in green! Tree of Life in green. Butterfly in navy. Fairy in navy. Raven in navy.
> 
> I still want Gingko, but those first two might be interesting...


Great news...these color choices sound wonderful! I'm off to go check out their website.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

can anyone describe the difference from green and fern?
Sylvia


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

sylvia said:


> can anyone describe the difference from green and fern?
> Sylvia


I just came back from the Oberon website and have the same question as Sylvia!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

their covers are fantastic - I figure this is a good place to ask since it seems like a LOT of you have the covers   

My fear was the button on the front (which I love btw) don't you worry about it getting squeezed in and cracking the screen of the Kindle??


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Fern is a lighter, brighter green. Like the green of ferns growing wild. Green is a much darker color.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

rho said:


> My fear was the button on the front (which I love btw) don't you worry about it getting squeezed in and cracking the screen of the Kindle??


The flat profile button is especially designed for the Kindle, and should not pose a hazard for it.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

rho said:


> My fear was the button on the front (which I love btw) don't you worry about it getting squeezed in and cracking the screen of the Kindle??


On the K1, the button is centered in the area between the scroll window and the next page button. The cover is stiff enough that the button does not really move.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks to you both -- now I have the BIG decision to make huh


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

I ordered the Celtic Hounds for my K2.  When I ordered it only came in wine, but now it also comes in saddle.  I want to know what you all think (I'm fashion impaired and can't be trusted) should I switch the order?

Answering will in no way force me to switch or stay with the color.  I would like to hear some input before I choose though.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Whenever I email them I get very abrupt replies... lol.  I must not be getting the right customer service person?


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Kindgirl said:


> Whenever I email them I get very abrupt replies... lol. I must not be getting the right customer service person?


LOL I've seen a bit of that too. I think they're just really bombarded right now.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Kindgirl said:


> Whenever I email them I get very abrupt replies... lol. I must not be getting the right customer service person?


I think they are just very, very, very busy trying to get everything together for us.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank god, they are not offering the covers that I would like in purple in purple. Otherwise I would have been tempted to buy a second one.



Gruntman said:


> I ordered the Celtic Hounds for my K2. When I ordered it only came in wine, but now it also comes in saddle. I want to know what you all think (I'm fashion impaired and can't be trusted) should I switch the order?
> 
> Answering will in no way force me to switch or stay with the color. I would like to hear some input before I choose though.


I would stay with the wine. I am not a big fan of saddle and the wine is suppose to be gorgeous.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

ProfCrash said:


> I would stay with the wine. I am not a big fan of saddle and the wine is suppose to be gorgeous.


Thanks for the input.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> Fern is a lighter, brighter green. Like the green of ferns growing wild. Green is a much darker color.


Thanks, Mona. On the first page of Kindle designs on the Oberon site, would it be accurate to say that Dragonfly Pond and Avenue of Trees are shown in the photo as a fern color and World Tree is the green color Oberon also offers on some covers? The World Tree green almost appears to have a dark teal cast to it on my monitor...is that accurate or is it more of a classic dark hunter green?

Also, wraparound versus non-wraparound designs.....is it just a mattern of style and design preference, or are the wraparound covers more rigid and a bit more difficult to bend?

You know, if Oberon didn't make SO MANY beautiful colors (now in so many beautiful colors!) this wouldn't be so difficult a decision *ha ha*. Thanks for any help you can provide


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

I have a small green organizer that I got for my husband, and it is more of a forest green, not teal at all.  My fern Avenue of Trees is close to the fern AOT on the Oberon website, just a little softer looking (if that makes sense).  I'll take some pics side by side and post them, IF I can get the colors to come out close to what my eyes are seeing...


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I just got the Creekbed maple in saddle... but the green is very tempting (I also have forest in Fern). I may have to pick up Tree of Life in green (i wasn't goin to get in saddle since that is what the maple is, and I didnlt want two in that color).

UGH! Now i want at least 3 more Oberons!


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

Gruntman said:


> I ordered the Celtic Hounds for my K2. When I ordered it only came in wine, but now it also comes in saddle.


I have to second Prof's opinion. Stick with the wine.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I have the Wine Celtic Hounds on a journal cover I have had for about 15 years.  And it has aged beautifully. I ordered the Celtic Hounds for my K2 about a week ago, so it only came in Wine.  I want to keep that color.  I haven't emailed them, and I hope it stays that way by default, I thought of emailing but I'm afraid they are overwhelmed already and I hate to send them a don't change anything email.  What do you think?


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Dang it!  If I'd waited two more weeks to order, I could have had the option of colors.  Ah well.  Maybe next time.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Robin, I think the point of the orginal post was so you could go look and if you want to change your order to another color you can email them.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Well I know, red1, but I didn't read it until today, and they're going to be delivered tomorrow.  
rofl, that will teach me to ignore posts, though, won't it?


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Tomorrow?  I haven't been notified mine is being delivered.  I thought it was going to be in March.  Sure am glad I didn't want to change colors.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

red1 said:


> Tomorrow? I haven't been notified mine is being delivered. I thought it was going to be in March. Sure am glad I didn't want to change colors.


I think she's referring to a K1 cover?


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Ohhhh, my slow has kicked in, sorry


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

red1 said:


> Ohhhh, my slow has kicked in, sorry


No sweat. I probably failed to specify. But they are K1 covers.


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

Red1 you mentioned you have a wine one.  Is it a maroon wine, deep wine or what.  I bought the Bold Celtic in Black but now that it is offered in wine I'm not sure what color I want.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

It is hard to explain, but it is a brownish wine, not purple/red, wine colored with brown undertones is the best way to explain it.


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

frojazz said:


> I have to second Prof's opinion. Stick with the wine.


Thanks for the input.


----------



## Vorpaks (Feb 20, 2009)

For those wondering about wine here is a link to one of their journals whose default color is, I believe, wine:

http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=174


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

With the addition of all the new colors, Oberon now has 18 designs for the Kindle, available in a total of 36 combinations (two colors per cover). That really is an amazing selection, when you think about it. How are we supposed to narrow ourselves down to one...or two? LOL

L


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks Red 1 - another decision to make.ha  I really liked it black so I'll have to sleep on it I guess.  thanks again.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I wonder if they got their kindle 2 early?  They had expected it tomorrow.


----------

